# Jarie's spay day



## TMarie

Well, I finally did it. I just talked to the vet and am dropping her off tomorrow morning to be spayed.

I am thinking she is strong enough. She turned 2 yrs in February. Her IBD has been under control. She has been eating her breakfast and dinner with no issues, no digestive upset for 3 months now. 

I am scared to death. I never worried so much over a spay until her, with her compromised immune system. She will be due for another heat cycle next month, and although she is very clean, I really want to get this done before then.

A few questions... if I may.
I know many of you use a cone. I never have, and have had many females before. But, for some reason, I have a feeling Jarie is going to need something. I would rather use a bite not collar, but I will have to see if I can get one before tomorrow. Will a T-Shirt help some, or will that irritate the area?

Any advice for post surgery care?

Also, please keep good thoughts, that she will pull through just fine. OK, I am just going to be even more nervous tomorrow.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

With a mafioso vet, I wouldn't be worried.







Well, actually I worry over anything so...

I have not used a cone for any spays before. Lauri and the Gang actually had a post a long time ago about making your own bite not collar with cardboard! I have used a t-shirt on a couple of the girls and both liked it (Mariele and Ava). In fact, they still want to wear clothes! 

I don't put anything on ointment-y because I don't want the incision to be a dirtcatcher. 

Has she had any surgeries before?


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Tammy,

I can understand your nervousness and being worried about your girl - but she is going to do great! With her not having any issues in 3 months that is great and she is eating with no problems, again that is great and what an improvement. I honestly don't think the Vet would do the surgery if he/she didn't think she was strong and healthy enough. Are you having the blood work done before hand?

As far as the cone/collar - honestly, I would wait on that until you really need it. She might surprise you and not mess with it. Ava didn't mess with it at all. She just slept a lot! I think the cone/collar might irritate Jarie and then in turn give her a reason to wonder why she has to wear this thing. But, if she is constantly messing with her incision site then most definitely she doesn't have a choice but to wear it. I would just play it by ear and see how she does without it first. 

Post surgery care ... try to keep to her quiet and no jumping!! She will want to sleep a lot and make sure she is eating and drinking. I know you know this already  

I will definitely be thinking of you and Jarie, will be in touch with you tomorrow for an update ...


----------



## elsie

i have no advise to offer, just 'moral support'


----------



## WiscTiger

T-shirts(s) work and doesn't irritate the incision. You can do the one or two T-shirt method. I have had two females spayed and neither had the Cone.


----------



## katieliz

little miss mandi, our foster girl, goes in for her spay this friday. i'm nervous too, and look forward to reading everybody's advice here! and, i will think good thoughts for your jarie tomorrow!


----------



## TMarie

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANWith a mafioso vet, I wouldn't be worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually I worry over anything so...
> 
> I have not used a cone for any spays before. Lauri and the Gang actually had a post a long time ago about making your own bite not collar with cardboard! I have used a t-shirt on a couple of the girls and both liked it (Mariele and Ava). In fact, they still want to wear clothes!
> 
> I don't put anything on ointment-y because I don't want the incision to be a dirtcatcher.
> 
> Has she had any surgeries before?


No, she hasn't had any surgeries. Yeah, I am sure with this vet, I shouldn't worry. But, he has never treated her before. Tomorrow will be his first meeting with her.
We had a nice talk this morning about her, and I know in my heart she will be fine, but still.... I still worry...*sigh.*



> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlALTammy,
> 
> I can understand your nervousness and being worried about your girl - but she is going to do great! With her not having any issues in 3 months that is great and she is eating with no problems, again that is great and what an improvement. I honestly don't think the Vet would do the surgery if he/she didn't think she was strong and healthy enough. Are you having the blood work done before hand?
> 
> As far as the cone/collar - honestly, I would wait on that until you really need it. She might surprise you and not mess with it. Ava didn't mess with it at all. She just slept a lot! I think the cone/collar might irritate Jarie and then in turn give her a reason to wonder why she has to wear this thing. But, if she is constantly messing with her incision site then most definitely she doesn't have a choice but to wear it. I would just play it by ear and see how she does without it first.
> 
> Post surgery care ... try to keep to her quiet and no jumping!! She will want to sleep a lot and make sure she is eating and drinking. I know you know this already
> 
> I will definitely be thinking of you and Jarie, will be in touch with you tomorrow for an update ...


Yes, blood work is always done first. I would never think of not having it. Thanks, she has improved so much.
Sometimes I just get this sick feeling in my gut, I need to learn to ignore it.


----------



## TMarie

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerT-shirts(s) work and doesn't irritate the incision. You can do the one or two T-shirt method. I have had two females spayed and neither had the Cone.


Val, what do you mean by 2 t-shirts? Ok that is a dumb question I know, but do you just layer them for double the protection?


----------



## DancingCavy

I think Val means two shirts 'back to back.' One over the head/torso and one over the butt.









Best of luck to Jarie for her spay. I'm sure she'll make out just fine though I can certainly understand your worry! Ris was spayed the Thursday before I met her and I was a bit worried about how it'd go.







Ris had actual sutures, not the dissolveable ones and no cone. I think most vets use the cone with the dissolveable stitches since dogs can very quickly and easily re-open themselves up by licking whereas it's less of an issue with removable stitches. I think if you're good at watching her and she leaves her incision site alone, you will probably be okay with no cone.


----------



## TMarie

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI think Val means two shirts 'back to back.' One over the head/torso and one over the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to Jarie for her spay. I'm sure she'll make out just fine though I can certainly understand your worry! Ris was spayed the Thursday before I met her and I was a bit worried about how it'd go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ris had actual sutures, not the dissolveable ones and no cone. I think most vets use the cone with the dissolveable stitches since dogs can very quickly and easily re-open themselves up by licking whereas it's less of an issue with removable stitches. I think if you're good at watching her and she leaves her incision site alone, you will probably be okay with no cone.


Ah, thanks for the explanation! Now I get is, duh!! 

See, I have never had an issue before with my females, so none have ever used a collar or worn a t-shirt. Ha, I learn something new everyday.

Jarie, well she is in a class all her own. She still doesn't get any bedding in her crate, because she will chew it up. But, I am thinking when she comes home I could have a soft bed in there, since she will be too tired to chew, hopefully.


----------



## TMarie

Well, it is going to be a very LONG day. Hubby dropped Jarie off at the vets at 8am this morning, along with a long list of do's and don'ts, from yours truly. Also reminding him of her IBD and compromised immune system. Hubby said she was good being dropped off but was a monster, wanting to visit everyone. LOL, thats are girl.

On a side note, Hubby didn't say goodbye to Jake. So frustrating, if he does not purposely give Jake a kiss on the head, and say goodbye, Jake just sits by the gate by the back door crying and pacing back and forth waiting for his dad to come back in. UGH, he has got all the dogs worked up thinking daddy will be walking back in the door at any moment. 

Did I say this is going to be a LONG DAY?!!

Anyhow, hope I get a call this afternoon, that everything went well. Already got her bed ready, and some t-shirts just in case I need them.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Hey Tammy ... How is Jarie doing? 

Been thinking about you both today ....


----------



## TMarie

Thanks, she handled the surgery fine. She is still at the vets, but hubby will be picking her up shortly. All went well, so now we just have to hope she is a good girl, and lets herself heal without any complications.

Thank goodness this is over. One less hurdle to worry about.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

So happy to hear that all went well with the surgery! I'm sure she will be happy to be home and to see you. I'm sure she will sleep a lot and want some TLC  

I know you are so glad to have this behind you and wishing for a speedy recovery for Jarie!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Ok guys, now I am scared. My hubby went to pick Jarie up, but the vet noticed she was oozing blood, they took an ultrasound and she is bleeding in her abdomen. They have to reopen her and see what the problem is.









Please send some good vibes this way.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Oh Tammy sending good vibes your way.. Come on Jarie, stop scaring your mom.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Oh my. That is not what I was expecting to see. I am sure they will see the problem and fix it quickly. I am so glad they noticed. Please take care-I know this would be scary.


----------



## chjhu

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

One of our rescues had this happen to her. Luckily she spent the night at the hospital. In the morning they took her out for a walk and she collapsed. They took her back into surgery, one of the ligatures was not closed properly. She lost a lot of blood, but recovered within three days.
The vet who did the surgery was very apologetic and they did not charge us for the second surgery and the aftercare.

Best wishes to Jarie....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Oh no! It sounds like they're on top of it though - good thing she was still at the vet's. Hopefully they'll find the problem and fix it right away. *sending good vibes to Tammy & Jarie*


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Oh goodness, this is so not what I wanted to hear. I'm sending good vibes, hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Thanks guys. We are sick with worry. I just called the vet because we haven't heard anything. He is still in surgery. Right now he is looking around and haven't found anything that she would be bleeding from. but her abdomen is full of blood. He said if he doesn't find anything, he will be running some tests for clotting disorders.

He will call me tonight when he is out of surgery.

That is all I know so far. 
I should of never had her spayed.

Please keep thinking of us.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

OMG Tammy, this is horrible! I have had all of my dogs spayed and never had anything like this happen. I'm sure it is very rare and I'm very sorry it's happening to Jarie. 

I will be keeping Jarie and your family in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Have they tested her for Von Willebrand Disease? This sounds like what Bearlasmom went through.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

No, but I am sure they will. They just did the regular blood panel they always do before a spay.

I was thinking it wouldn't of been Von Willebrand Disease because we have clipped her quick during nail trims before, and we get the bleeding to stop immediately without any problem.

When she goes into heat she never bleeds a whole lot either.

Darn it.


----------



## mspiker03

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Sending good thoughts your way....


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Tammy I was just checking in this AM to see how Jarie is this morning.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Me too!


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Me as well.

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

She was in surgery until 11 pm last night. 3 doctors were involved and none were able to find where she was bleeding from. They said they did not see any fresh blood towards the end of surgery. 

They gave her 3 liters of blood last night.
They ran a complete CBC and everything was in the normal range. 
More tests are being run this morning.
They asked us to bring in some food for her this morning.

We still don't know anything.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Oh no, Tammy. I'm so sorry to hear of the complications with Jarie's surgery.







*HUGS* to you.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Tammy, I am so sorry for the complications. Poor Jarie. Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way...


----------



## marylou

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

I'm sending good thoughts your way


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Thank you so much you guys.

He does say she has a clotting disorder. I am just waiting for him to call me back. It is possible she has vWD.


----------



## dobricans

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Awww...I'm so sorry to hear that...good thoughts and hugs !!!!


----------



## 2dogcrew

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Oh Jarie, please get better for your mommy and for your brothers and sisters. You are a tough little girl and I know you can get over this hurdle. Just hang in there, please.


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*








Gosh, somehow I missed reading this earlier. So sorry to hear Jarie's having clotting problems after her surgery. My prayers and warm thoughts are with her.


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

The two of you and the rest of your pack are in my prayers. 

I hate it when I get a bad feeling about something and something like this happens. I am sure that you already realize this, but this is not your fault. You could not have known this was going to happen. Please don't beat yourself up about it. Just stay positive and know that we are all praying for you and Jarie.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

What's the latest news? I've been thinking about y'all all day. I sure hope everything is okay. I'm so sorry you and Jarie are having to go through this, please keep us posted. Hugs to you.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

I must be typing really slow today! When I looked at the post, there wasn't any from today and then by the time I finished the previous post there were tons!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Thinking of you and your human and furry family. I'll keep checking back for updates and wishing for a positive outcome for Jarie!


----------



## 2dogcrew

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Tammy, any news on Jarie?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

sending more good positive thoughts for you and jarie to add to all those already here, take care...


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Any updates?!!!


----------



## grmnshpd21

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Sending good thoughts your way Tammy!!! I'm hoping you come back to us with some good news.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

I am still waiting to talk more to the doc. I should know more in about an hour.
She wasn't doing well earlier, so I am hoping for better news in a bit.
This is so frustrating. I have had so many females spayed with no complications.

We do blame ourselves. Kind of like don't fix something if it isn't broke, ya know. She has been doing so good, now this. My poor baby.

I know, I couldn't of known, but still...

Thank you all so much, your kind words really help.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Tammy don't blame yourself. If we could see into the future then we would make less mistakes with our dogs and our lives..... This is one of those things we wish we could take back or never would have done, but we can't.

We are all here sending good healing vibes out to Jarie.


----------



## sd3567

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*








<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Oh, Tammy, I am so sorry to hear of problems. I hipe they find out what the problem is and can treat the clotting problem soon. I know people with VWD getting the Factor medication and do well. Not sure how it works in dogs. My thoughts and prayers are with you, please keep us posted.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Oh dear Tammy. Last I looked at this thread, there were fashion discussions about how to wear t-shirts, and I just assumed that Jarie would be up, about and looking stylish today. 

You know, of course, that you, Jarie, and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.







And will remain there while she's recuperating -- and sporting Nordstrom's best spring fashions!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Aw Lori, I wish we were just discussing what style T-Shirts to wear. Gosh darn it!!

It is confirmed, she has VWD, but borderline, meaning it is mild. She does clot, but not in the right time frame, in other words, it takes too long for her to clot. Right this minute she is doing good. No fever, all vitals are fine, no bleeding. She won't eat, but I didn't think she would. When she doesn't feel good, she will go 2-3 days without eating, typical for her.

They want to keep her through the night, to keep an eye on her and make sure the bleeding doesn't start again. If she makes it through the night and morning with no complications, they will do another ultrasound to make sure all is clear before they send her home.

Please keep those prayers and good vibes coming, that she continues to recover, so my baby can come home.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Oh Jarie, you need to get better so you can come home to your mom.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Well, at least you now know for future reference. But poor Jarie (and her family) having to go through all that. I hope she's resting peacefully and will be home with you soon. *HUGS* to you both!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Thanks Jamie! Yes, we are glad we know for the future. We had thought about VWD in the past but just figured since she has bled from her nail trims and we never had a problem stopping the bleeding, all was fine there.
I guess we were wrong in that thinking.


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

I am sending good thoughts and prayers your way. For all of you.


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

I just saw this thread. Wow!
I haven't been on the board for a few days.
I hope everything is better today. 
Sending prayers and good thoughts your way....


----------



## marylou

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Any updates this morning? How's Jarie feeling?


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Thanks guys.

Jarie spiked a fever late last night. I am waiting now for a call from the vet. 
I will post more when I know more. 

We are still hoping she will be able to come home today. 

Geez, she went in Tuesday morning for a simple spay, and here it is Thursday, and my poor girl still isn't home. 2 major surgeries 8 hours apart, she has got to be sore.

Thanks again for all the good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## marylou

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

We'll keep paws and fingers crossed for her to come home this afternoon ~


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Bleeding in her abdomen*

Oh Tammy, I was hoping that you were able to pick her up this am. The fever doesn't surprise me too much, the spay was probably pretty simple, but the second surgery to try to find a bleeder was probably pretty rough on her. 

Sending positive thoughts....

I think she wants as much attention as Jake got when he had his medical problems... So now it Jarie's turn. Loves hugs little girl, shape up so your mom can come and bring you home.


----------



## TMarie

Thanks Val. I just spoke with one of the girls at the clinic. My vet was in surgery, but he said he isn't expecting her to come home any sooner then tonight.








I know she is better off there, making sure she is ok, but still... the longer she is gone, the more I worry...









I do think my dogs are all starting to compete for attention...uh oh... shhhh, Jake I think is enjoying being the only shep around. I keep telling him it is only temporary.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry too much, they are just keeping her there to make sure her fever goes down and everything is okay before they release her. She is just as ready to be home and be with her family as you all are ready to have her home! I see lots of hugs and kisses coming Jarie's way! Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## DancingCavy

I agree with GSDgirlAL. You wouldn't want her to come home and have something else go wrong and have to rush her back. They want to make sure she's stable and ready to be back with her family. I know it's hard on you and I too would be worried. Wishing Jarie a speedy and full recovery and you the sanity to wait patiently for her return.


----------



## 2dogcrew

I've kept you and Jarie close in my thoughts. I hope she continues to heal and that she'll be home tonight with her family.


----------



## TMarie

I know, I am trying. I am sure she is going to be fine. 
My hubby just called a bit ago from work, telling me his plan of leaving work to go pick her up. Then I had to tell him no, she isn't coming home yet, his heart just dropped. Jarie is his girl, You think I worry, but you haven't met my hubby. After losing Princess last year, then what we went through with Jake, and now Jarie. He keeps asking me why all his shepherds? He has made himself sick over her. He can't concentrate at work and is so frustrated.

I can't wait until this is all over.


----------



## natalie559

Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## WiscTiger

Tell Jake to stop walking around like a rooster on the **** walk.

Jarie will be fine, you have a great Vet and staff there and they just want to make sure she is stable. Hey an extra few hours today at the Vet's office isn't really a bad thing, plus it isn't like human ICU where they charge you by the hour.

The hard part will be when you get her home is to keep her calm, I think with her vWD that is going to be very important. 

Yea, these hubby's put on the big tough until something happens to one of their GSD's then they fall apart and turn to mush, poor guys.


----------



## TMarie

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger*Tell Jake to stop walking around like a rooster on the **** walk.*
> 
> Jarie will be fine, you have a great Vet and staff there and they just want to make sure she is stable. Hey an extra few hours today at the Vet's office isn't really a bad thing, plus it isn't like human ICU where they charge you by the hour.
> 
> *The hard part will be when you get her home is to keep her calm, I think with her vWD that is going to be very important.
> *
> Yea, these hubby's put on the big tough until something happens to one of their GSD's then they fall apart and turn to mush, poor guys.



















That is what worries me too. Jarie is very very energetic. Being kept quiet until she heals is going to be a chore.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Wow, Tammy, this is just crazy. When I asked if it was her first surgery I was asking because of the clotting thing but then thought (hitting myself with a frozen filled kong now) I didn't want to freak you out. 

I am sure for the first day or so she'll be tired, quiet (and if like Bella fairly cranky). After that...it's tough!


----------



## TMarie

Jean, no worries, I get just as freaked out as you, so it would not of mattered. 
I figured just doing the normal CBC panel, and all being normal, things would be fine.
I have thought of vWD many times, as I have thought of many things wrong with her since she came to live with me as a small pup, but, like I said, she has bled before, and never any issues. I guess I can say, we are lucky that she is borderline, and it is mild, or things could of been a whole lot worse.

Hubby looked at Bandit last night and said "well bud, you are safe, you are never getting neutered now". UGH, what a very huge scare, of course Bandit will be 9 this year, and I have no intension's on neutering him, but I do threaten him often.

I know this is more rare then common, but at least we know now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/clinical%20pathology/von%20Willebrand's%20disease.htm has information. 

I always say something about it to the vet when I have anything done and get a







because they've all had surgery before! I deserve the









I am glad with her it was mild. Phew. Still scary.


----------



## TMarie

Yea, I have that link bookmarked already. I've done lots of studying again. 
Reminds me of Jake, except not quite as much to learn.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

I think Jarie is going to realize that she is sore and things aren't "normal" so it wouldn't surprise me if she stays calmer than usual. I was surprised how Ava new her limitations when we brought her home. 

Maybe have lots of chew bones and kongs filled with lots of yummy things to keep her busy, quiet and laying down. Oh, I just thought about this (I'm sure you already know all of this but just wanted to mention it  Take her outside to do her business on a leash. I did that with Ava for the first 3 days. 

Thinking of you, your hubby, Jarie and the rest of the gang. She will be home soon. 

Give her a hug for me! I sure have been thinking a lot about my friends in Nevada!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

Just spoke with the vet. He says she is doing good. He is concerned that she won't eat anything. Poor baby, she hasn't eaten since Monday night.








I knew she wouldn't though. He said he would normally keep her until she eats, but thinks she will do better at home. I agree.









Will be picking her up at 5 pm. He gave me his cell, and told me if anything comes up at all to call him personally on his cell. Makes me feel better with that also. PHEW!!

Thanks GSDgirlAL,
yes, she will be on a leash, no worries there, she will be pampered, babied and watched like a hawk!
I will be sure to give her a hug from all her good friends in Alabama!!

I will post more when she is home.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

Thanks for the links. I wasn't up on von Willebrand's. 

Adding to bookmarks. I hate how fat my "Canine Health" bookmark folder has become. 

Thrilled Jarie is coming home! This calls for a celebration! And dog celebrations always include pizza! What kinds should I be having delivered to your home? And how many do you think each of the fur kids will each eat?


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

Hi, just catching up and wondering how Jarie is doing? Did she eat anyone of her Momma's homemade food?


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

Hey guys! Pizza yummy!! Ham and pineapple in mine please, and pepperoni for the doggies, 2 slices each, so a couple large pizzas this way Lori! Are you delivering personally?

Ken is on his way home now with Jarie. He says she is very very excited. When she came into the examining room and had seen him she just did that cute wiggly wiggly butte, kissed him all over, and sat right beside him kissing his hand while he was talking to the doc.

I will post after she gets settled. Maybe some pictures too. Yes, Ruth, I am hoping I get her to eat some good food, she has gotta be HUNGRY!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

Excuse the big fat typo--I don't have my glasses on.







What's she getting for dinner?


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

Well, if Pizza Hut or Dominos delivers, you'll have it in 30 minutes. If I deliver, it will be cold and soggy. Your choice!









Sounds like she's perky and glad to be going home. That's great! Hooray! Good girl Jarie!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

LOL, I didn't even notice the typo until you pointed it out Ruth. OMG, too funny.
I haven't decided yet. I have many things to cook, just haven't figured out what yet. I have time.
Do you have suggestions?


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

I don't know Lori, I tried to order Dominos a week ago and the rude guy on the phone wanted me to pick it up because it was going to take them 2 hours to deliver, same with Pizza Hut. I might be better off waiting for you, cold and soggy


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

Chicken breasts with sweet potatoes! That's the favorite sickie food around here.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

Oh good, I have both. I was going to do chicken, but wasn't sure what else. She loves sweet potatoes, good idea. I gotta get some food in her sore little tummy.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

I puree everything up for them so it's easier to digest. And you could add a little plain yogurt just to help coat her stomach. 

So glad she's coming home!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

Thank you so much Ruth, I had thought of the yogurt but not pureeing (sp) the food. Great point. She is so sensitive as it is. I am hoping this hasn't caused a flare up of her IBD. Keeping my fingers crossed for that.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

She will be hungry by the time she gets home. She knew when she saw your DH that she was coming home.


----------



## sd3567

*Re: Jarie's coming home*








<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I hope everything is good @ your house tonight Tammy, and that Jarie ate some dinner! Keep us posted!


----------



## dobricans

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

So glad to hear Jarie si better and coming home. She will be happy to just be home and rest....and eat some of that yummy chicken with sweet potatoes that her mama cooked for her.

Hugs and speedy recovery Jarie!!!


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

This is good


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

So glad your baby girl is coming home!!! Great News!! And, it sounds like she is going to be getting a great dinner as well!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

How is Jarie??????


----------



## elsie

*Re: Jarie's coming home*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHow is Jarie??????


update, please


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Jarie's coming home*

I'm so glad to hear Jarie got to come home. I hope she's continuing to do well today.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie is Home*

Thank you all so very much.

Jarie is doing very well. She was so excited to be home. I had all the dogs in their crates so she wouldn't get hurt. She walked up to each crate with a wag of her tail, and licked all their noses through the crates, happy to be home.









She walked to the toy box and grabbed her favorite squirrel toy and got up on the couch and rested a bit with her dad.









Then I fixed her dinner, chicken, sweet potatoes, and yogurt, and she ate every bit of it. Nice and slow, as she has always done, and enjoyed every bit of it.









Every time Ken would go out to the garage for something, she would scream this awful high pitch cry, poor baby, she did not want daddy leaving her, so sweet.
She slept on the couch with him for awhile, then in her crate for the night.
Her surgery area looks really good, no swelling or redness. I think it probably helped that she stayed at the vets a couple extra days.

This morning all is well, ate, pottied, and resting peacefully. She still seems a little tired, and I am sure sore. We still have to keep her quiet for now, so this is good. She is on Clavamox 3 times a day for now.

You want to hear some wonderful news?! 

Jarie's original spay was Tuesday morning. Ken paid that Tuesday night, when he was suppose to pick her up.
So Tuesday night, second emergency surgery, 3 liters of blood, fluids, stayed there overnight, Tuesday, Wednesday, all day Thursday, Several ultra sounds, xrays, blood work....

Ok I was expecting a HUGE vet bill.

Total Charge...ZERO









My vet told me even though they did not do anything wrong (of course not, I know Jarie has problems) and without them being on top of things, we could of lost her, if they would of sent her home. He said he doesn't like to tell his clients that something is wrong with their dog!
OMG, I told him I had no problem paying, and he said, no, just take good care of her.









Now my gift basket for my vet isn't good enough. I have so much more I need to do for him and his staff to show our appreciation.

He is so TREMENDOUSLY WONDERFUL!!

Thank you all so very much for the support. It always helps get us through these tough times.

We do have to be careful for now, but she is on the road to recovery, one day at a time.


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Jarie is Home*

What a relief. I am so glad that she is home and doing well.

Great news about the vet!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Jarie is Home*

Tammy, I'm SO glad to hear Jarie is home and okay! And what a wonderful vet you have!


----------



## sd3567

*Re: Jarie is Home*








<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Now, that is a very kind Vet. I am so glad Jarie is doing well. Look forward to her updates!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie is Home*

Yea, I just can't get over my vets generosity.

These are the best pics I can get of her this morning. Doesn't she look good?!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Jarie is Home*

I'm glad she has all those big cuzes to keep her company! 

What a relief that she's eating and feeling better! Yay, Jarie!


----------



## elsie

*Re: Jarie is Home*































that is a wonderful report !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dobricans

*Re: Jarie is Home*

I'm so happy to hear Jarie is home and on her way to recovery ! She looks so good. And what a nice vet you have!!!


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Jarie is Home*

Oh Tammy she really does look good. The incision looks good, she looks nice and relaxed.

Just a thought for the Vet and Staff... How about finding some place to deliver luch to the Vet and Staff some day. Like a bunch of different Sub Sandwiches or Pizza?


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Jarie is Home*

She looks wonderful..

I am happy she's finally at home.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie is Home*



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerOh Tammy she really does look good. The incision looks good, she looks nice and relaxed.
> 
> Just a thought for the Vet and Staff... How about finding some place to deliver luch to the Vet and Staff some day. Like a bunch of different Sub Sandwiches or Pizza?


Excellent idea. Thanks Val. Ken and I were thinking all night what to do. He wanted something delivered to them from Jarie. 
A lunch for the whole staff would be great! Thank you.


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Jarie is Home*

Great pictures and I'm so glad to hear she's doing so well








(And you sound so much better too!!!!







)


----------



## 2dogcrew

*Re: Jarie is Home*

I am soooo glad Jarie is home, safe and sound. I love her play face in the pictures. She's just too cute to be sick.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Jarie is Home*

Aww Jarie looks great. I'm glad to hear she seems to be feeling better too. 

And it sounds like you have a wonderful vet. I think the pizza and sandwiches for the staff would be a great gift and would be very appreciated.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Jarie is Home*

Jarie looks great!!! I'm so glad she is home safe and sound!! She looks so happy to be with her Cuz's  

Your Vet sounds wonderful! I too think a lunch would be very nice and no doubt they would appreciate it. 

And, again so happy Jarie is home and is on the road to recovery!


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Re: Jarie is Home*

What Great news and she looks great!!









They broke the mold after your Vet, they don't make them like that anymore!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*Re: Jarie is Home*

She looks wonderful! How lucky you are to have such a great vet! I think it is wonderful that you want to show your appreciation to your vet as well. Hope Jarie has a speedy recovery now.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie is Home*



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Great pictures and I'm so glad to hear she's doing so well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And you sound so much better too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Aw Barb, that is so sweet of you to notice I sound better.

Thanks again guys.

Ya know, we were so very worried through all of this. Yes, at first we did blame ourselves. Like Jazys mom said and many of you, we couldn't of known.
But, then after speaking to our vet, and doing more research, we realized, that Jarie has only had 2 heat cycles so far, and still young. With her clotting problem, as she gets older, and more heat cycles, she could possibly hemorrhage, even in the middle of the night, or when we were not home. So.... we are looking at this as a blessing in disguise. We are glad we found out now. We are now better prepared if and when anything were to happen.
She will be ok, and live a normal life, we just know, and are prepared now.
She is still doing well. She is sore, and sleeps a lot, which is very good. She still has not messed with the incision area. Eating well. She does pee every 3-4 hours, huge puddles, but I think that is normal right now. She had loose stool last night, but I kind of thought that would happen too.
Other than that, she is resting, and being kept quiet.

Thanks all.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Jarie is Home*

Glad to hear Jarie's on the road to recovery. Sending the vet something is a great idea. I work in a vet office and we love when clients think of us - even a nice pie is a great treat. At Christmas where I work got so many treats that I ended up sending one of those edible fruit arrangements to Gracie's vet. They enjoyed the healthy change of pace. Depending on where you are, Panera Bread does a nice catering menu. You can also see what is closest to the office - that is most likely where they get their lunches from. You could ask if there are any favorites.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Jarie is Home*

So glad to hear that Jarie is still doing well and that she is leaving her sutures alone. What a good girl! And, she probably knows that messing with them will result with another trip to the doctor and that mommy and daddy will be worried - she probably feels as though she has worried you guys enough  So happy to hear she is doing great!!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Jarie is Home*

Wow Tammy, just saw this. I read the last page first and knew everything was okay, but my stomach still turned as I went back and read the previous pages!!

I am so glad you found the vWD at a time when everyone was there to pull Jarie through. I am so glad she is home and healing.

And I think i want to commute to your vet!!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie is Home*

Thanks Lisa!

I think a lot of people want to commute to my vet. LOL. He is a keeper.

Jarie must be feeling somewhat better today, as I went upstairs for a minute she decided to start chewing on her bed, darn her. She will never learn to enjoy the softness of a comfy bed while in her crate.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

Hey guys, Jarie is doing ok,
but she has refused her breakfast and dinner today. Her stools are very mushy, but I am thinking it is from the Clavamox, and maybe the combination of the mushy stool and the antibiotics/surgery last week has just got her not feeling well. She pretty much sleeps all day.

I took another closeup pic of her tummy. The vet used staples. The healing looks really good, but I have a question for you guys. I have never had a vet use staples before, so when he removes them, is there anything different in the after care of the incision site I need to be aware of?

Thanks.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

Tammy,

One of my dogs had a Frankenstein incision and staples like that. I don't remember anything different about caring for it. The incision itself looks great. 

I'm a bit concerned that she's not eating though. Have you tried giving her some warm broth? Is she drinking? Does she have a fever? Hopefully she's just tired from all the bloodless and the trauma of the surgery. I am a worry wart though.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

Tammy,
No difference at all with the staples. They just look kind of creepy, don't they!! I think the incision looks great too. Are you giving her regular dog food? Maybe the Clavamox is upsetting her tummy. Maybe try some baby food, hamburger or chicken. The broth is a good idea so she doesn't get dehydrated. Keep us posted!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

Thanks Ruth and Kris.

I am too a worry wart. She is drinking water with no problem. No fever, and not dehydrated.

I put her back on her regular kibble, EVO RM, and she had been eating it fine. Last night, just ate a little, and today none. I know with her history it is real typical of her not to eat, when she doesn't feel well.

I don't like to try too many different things, that might upset her IBD, of course we already have the mushy stool...sooo...

I gave her chicken and sweet potatoes, her first 2 days home, but didn't want to over do it, especially since she has been eating her kibble fine.
I haven't done any broth. If I can't get her to eat in the morning, then I will go back to the chicken, and see if she will eat.

I am hoping the tiredness is also from the blood loss and soreness.

Yea, I have never seen the staples before, looks weird, but it is nice and clean.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

Just googled Clavamox:



> Quote:Use is contraindicated in animals with a history of an allergic reaction to any of the penicillins or cephalosporins.
> 
> 
> CLAVAMOX contains a semisynthetic penicillin (amoxicillin) and has the potential for producing allergic reactions. If an allergic reaction occurs, administer epinephrine and/or steroids.


I know a lot of people have allergic reactions to anything penicillin related (several people in my family do). Wonder if dogs might be sensitive to it too?


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

When I googled Clavamox, one site said a side effect could be loose stools, so I am assuming a mixure of the clavamox, and stress from the trauma of the surgery.

As far as allergies go, I do know Jake is allergic to Penicillin and anything related.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

Just an update, that Jarie did eat half of her breakfast this morning. Just half of her normal serving, so half a cup of kibble.

Hopefully tonight, she will eat a little more.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

Tell her I said she should eat her ENTIRE dinner tonight as a special favor to Chama and Rafi who had to go to the vet today.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

HOORAY!! She ate all her dinner. Maybe the last 2 days she just wasn't feeling up to eating.
I even fed her early, so I had my doubts, but she ate every last bite. Good thing too, the vet just called and asked about her and asked if she has been eating. PHEW!!


----------



## bearlasmom

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

oh god tammy i just read this! How is she doing today? you poor angel. its hard when this happens, but you do look like you are spoiling her rotten and taking extra special care of her. our vet wouldnt take full payment of the bill either and i also had expected the bill to be astronaomical. thre is never enough that you can feel that you are really able to do when our vets pull our babies through something like this. i wish this darn disease would not show up in this fashion to scare the b jez out of us. the problem that i have been finding out through research is, that alot of vets DONT, tell breeders when their bitches or sires have it, because they know the breeders will be spending $1000, s of dollar s in their clinics with new pup checkups, tattooing,etc etc etc. so while some vets are nice when things happen, they certainly do not go out of their way to dig in too find it BEFORE A PROBLEM ARISES. and then when it does, they cant do enough to help, that is, the good ones anyway. the ethical ones shall we say. its a catch twenty two with our animals lives as the roulette ball and the ultimate prize. i m so glad she is doing well. give her hugs and kissies will you?


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's home, incision question*

Thank you so much Joanne!

When this first came up, I thought of you and Bearla, and all you went through.
Jarie is doing good. She is going back and forth with her eating. This morning it took her a while to finish breakfast, but she did. She is still sleeping alot more then she ever did before. She seems to know her limitations right now. All good.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's staple removal Question*

Hey guys,
It has been 14 days now since Jarie's surgery. 
She was supposed to have the staples removed today, but the vet looked at them and suggested keeping them in for a few more days. She is healing nicely, but slowly. The lower part of the incision seems to be taking a little longer to heal, so he just wants to wait a few days.

Has anyone ever had a dog have stitches or staples in longer then 14 days? Is that ok? Should I worry? I guess I just get paranoid with the skin growing over the staples, but that is probably me being a silly worried mom, right? That won't happen in just a few days?

Other then that, she is doing fabulous! In fact, even her coat looks better, and Her stool is the best it has ever been in all her 2 years of life, and she has a great appetite too!


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Jarie's staple removal Question*

I'm glad to hear Jarie is doing better. I don't think there would be any issue with keeping the staples in a bit longer, especially if the vet thinks it would be a good idea!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's staple removal Question*

Thanks Jamie

My hubby is the one that brought Jarie in, so I didn't get a chance to talk to the vet, but I did this morning. He wants us to bring her in on Sunday. WOW, that will be 19 days, but I guess that is best.


----------



## elsie

*Re: Jarie's staple removal Question*

do you have an update for us?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Jarie's staple removal Question*

I'm surprised your vet used staples that have to be removed, Tammy. My vet used the kind that disintegrate on their own with Frigga and now 5 weeks after her surgery there was no problem with them. In fact, she was fine within a day and running around like always within days.

I did just read about the complications but I dunno. Doesn't seem right to me that they would've gone that route. In any even, I'm glad your girl is doing better.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Jarie's staple removal Question*

Tom,
The vet used dissolvable stitches after the first surgery. Not only did Jarie have the blood clotting problem, she also had a severe allergic reaction to the stitches, which is why they chose to use the staples after the second surgery.

It was a very difficult surgery for the vet, with Jarie having a compromised immune system, and finding out she had vWD, only after the surgery.

I have had many females spayed before, with no complications, but Jarie is not your ordinary healthy GSD. Because of the bleeding problem, and blood transfusions, second surgery, she was not herself for 10 days. 

Anyways, thanks everyone!
We took her this morning, and she was happy to see everyone at the clinic. They took those staples out super fast, with no problems. Very quick and easy. The vet commented that he forgot how long her incision was, yeah, I lost count on how many staples after I counted 36. But, she is good. He just told us lets hope she doesn't ever need surgery again. 
We now are prepared.

All done now, and she can be her crazy wild self now.


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Jarie's staple removal Question*



> Originally Posted By: TMARIEAll done now, and she can be her crazy wild self now.


----------

